# Noise problem!



## billypnats (Oct 13, 2007)

This is my build

crappy mini tower case, open case
no other fans
2 SATA HDDs
ATI 4850 -> now is 6870
3gig of DDR2 ram
phenom 9950 

no custom cooling or overclock of what so ever...

I'm having some ridiculus noise problems and I'm getting SICK of it. I thought it was the GPU, so i got the new 6870 from ASUS (directCU) which is supposed to be very quiet according to all the reviews out there. But i noticed no difference in idle noise level (load noise level decreased dramastically compared to the 4850 tho)

So my questions are:

I suspect the ridiculus idle noise level is from the stock CPU cooler... I dont want to upgrade the fan however, I think I want to upgrade to i2500K along with new mobo. Does anyone have any idea about the noise level that comes with stock fan?

Is there any special case that are good at reducing noise levels?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello billypnats, 

If you want a quiet computer you will need to get (at least) a mid-tower. 

Each and every cooling component in your computer will make a difference in noise production. In a mini tower the fans are smaller and have to run at higher speeds to move as much air. Also, heat builds up a lot quicker, which causes sensor controlled fans to spin faster.

Here are a few pointers that will help keep your PC cool and quiet.


The more space inside the case, the easier it is to keep cool.
The enclosure (case) is the most important consideration when striving for cool and quiet.
High quality fans will move more air at lower RPM than the inexpensive counterparts. 
The more fans you have, the louder the computer will be.
Cable management makes a huge difference.
A high quality aftermarket heatsink will keep your CPU cooler while keeping your computer quieter. (Top 5 Intel & AMD Heatsinks on Frostytech).
Keeping your computer dust-free will keep it cooler and quieter.
A high quality 80+ PSU will keep your computer cooler and quieter.

Here is an enclosure that will help keep your computer cool and quiet and not break the bank.

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## billypnats (Oct 13, 2007)

ha the thing is Im running it with no extra fans at all! Not even rear!

I have the 80+psu... not sure about cable management tho, not sure what you mean by that...

But I'll definitely check out the cpu fans...

I also forgot to post another noise problem... my HDD sounds like a table saw cutting a 2x4, it does that for a while then stops... the starts again and stops....


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

If you are not certain what is creating the noise then take a paper towel tube and put it against your ear and point it to the suspect sources of noise. I know it sounds crazy but it actually works.

Larger fans run at slower speeds using fan controllers will help quiet things down. There are also "quiet cases" specifically designed to be quiet.


----------



## billypnats (Oct 13, 2007)

can you give specific examples of these "quiet" cases?


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

billypnats said:


> can you give specific examples of these "quiet" cases?


There are a number of them out there. They do not fit any set definition, they are just quieter than most cases. Your best bet for finding them is a Google search under the name "quiet case".

In general they have noise isolation and absorption material internally, minimal holes in the case walls and not a whole bunch of fans.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

billypnats said:


> can you give specific examples of these "quiet" cases?


Any case has the potential to be a "quiet case".

The one I linked you to has plenty of ventilation, there would be no need for an excessive amount of fans.

Coupled with a nice quiet CPU cooler and you have a near silent PC.

If your HDD is making that much noise, it is time to replace it.


----------

